# Bulb Replacement



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We are packed ready to travel to France this morning ,last night wile putting on our light benders discovered passenger
Main beam bulb out, bit stuck for time was wondering if local garage could fit this as we wait ,or is it a specialist job. Thanks in anticipation.Presto


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why not use one from you spare bulb kit? 

Is it that difficult to put in yourself?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

It depends what MH you have as to how easy it is (mind you in 30 odd years of car ownership I have never had one that was easy to fit.)


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys not very handy at things like this perhaps go and wait for Fiat garage to open.Its a Hymer B class 508 wife's in a panic now Grrrrrrrr.Presto


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't forget it's a requirement to carry a spare bulb kit in France.
The complete set is usually cheaper than one headlamp bulb at around €5 to €8.

Ray.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Buy a bulb from Halfords and they will fit it for you.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you have the Hella 5 light unit, the low beam is behind a rubber cover, this is also where the lever is to switch lights for driving on the right. The continental option is a standard feature on this unit.

On my 504 the lampholder twists out then you can get the bulb out. 

Putting the rubber boot back on is fiddly to make sure it is on all the way round, bearing in mind you are doing this 'blind'.

I cheated, took a photo before I started and then reached around having studied it first.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Halfords!!
No question about it and do not forget to buy a spare bulb kit before leaving.
#Alan


----------

